# Erie Pics Today !



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Just Thought I would share ! These are from Ferry line ! Looking Good !


----------



## Double J (Jan 7, 2009)

wont be long!thanks for sharing


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Looks like the winds pushed a lot of ice in. I've been waiting for this since the end of April. LOL!!


----------



## moke (Feb 25, 2008)

Nice to see ice..

be safe


----------



## capt S (Sep 5, 2007)

jay2k said:


> Looks like the winds pushed a lot of ice in. I've been waiting for this since the end of April. LOL!!


it doesn't matter your wife won't let u go anyway!!!:bananahuge:


----------



## Carpman (May 18, 2005)

Overhead view of erie yesterday, the ice is coming guys....love the airplane shot above!


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

capt S said:


> it doesn't matter your wife won't let u go anyway!!!:bananahuge:


Capt. Scott putting the smack on jay2k, never no she might have a weak moment!


----------



## Snook (Aug 19, 2008)

Looking good! Hearttxp keep us posted!


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

> it doesn't matter your wife won't let u go anyway!!!
> Capt. Scott putting the smack on jay2k, never no she might have a weak moment!


Man oh man. Rough crowd. Scott, this winter I have work, which means I have some money. Gonna have to head to the island and lay into some fish and maybe some brews. Chuck, I hope your around this winter to take your son and I out. I don't trust Joe with the quad! That and you'll catch most of the fish without a flasher, you $%&*^#!!!


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

jay2k said:


> Man oh man. Rough crowd. Scott, this winter I have work, which means I have some money. Gonna have to head to the island and lay into some fish and maybe some brews. Chuck, I hope your around this winter to take your son and I out. I don't trust Joe with the quad! That and you'll catch most of the fish without a flasher, you $%&*^#!!!


Ain't nuthin better than "oldschool", kinda like deer hunting!! Unless my heart stops beating I'll be more than happy to fire up the quad and catch some erie pigs while you two are trying to dial in your Vexes LOL!!


----------



## toomuchwork (Jan 21, 2009)

Looking good, won't be long. Thanks for the pics hearttxp. :B


----------



## hearttxp (Dec 21, 2004)

Just a few more pics


----------



## eyecatchum2 (Mar 30, 2010)

Just hope we do not get the typical week of warmer temps and rain. Come on ice, the gear is ready to go and get some eyes. I can almost feel it now.


----------

